# ceramic brakes pads!!!



## CalvinKlein (Apr 8, 2012)

Do anyone use ceramic brakes pads before and what are the advantages and disadvantages in chevy Cruze


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I prefer ceramic as they're quieter, smoother, and less dusty than metallic. They cost more but worth it IMO.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

That is what is on the car now and they suck. The only thing ceramic is good for is low dust, long life, and making your rotors vibrate from pad material transfer after a couple of hard stops.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

David1 said:


> That is what is on the car now and they suck. The only thing ceramic is good for is low dust, long life, and making your rotors vibrate from pad material transfer after a couple of hard stops.


Have you adjusted your rear drums? Sounds like the front is doing all the stopping.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Use ceramic all the time with no problems. Your rotors vibrate if they get warped and doesn't matter what material the pads are made from. Lots of cars with rear drums get the warped rotors because they are not adjusted correctly. I have the LTZ with all 4 wheels disc and I'm at 85k and just now getting a warp rotor.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The OEM pads on the Cruze are a ceramic compound to begin with.

I replaced mine with Akebono pads, much better pads.

Rotors don't "warp" unless you hit a large puddle of water with hot brakes; the pads overheat and leave uneven deposits on the rotors, creating an uneven surface that makes your brakes pulsate. After coming to a hard stop or a stop from high speed, creep forward or set the parking brake so that the pads aren't resting on the hot rotor surface and baking material on to it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> The OEM pads on the Cruze are a ceramic compound to begin with.
> 
> I replaced mine with Akebono pads, much better pads.
> 
> .


What is wrong with the GM pads again? What is truly special about Akebono?

Akebono's OEM customers include: General Motors, Ford Motor Company, Chrysler, Honda, Toyota, Mitsubishi Motors, Mazda, Nissan, Subaru and Isuzu


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> What is wrong with the GM pads again? What is truly special about Akebono?
> 
> Akebono's OEM customers include: General Motors, Ford Motor Company, Chrysler, Honda, Toyota, Mitsubishi Motors, Mazda, Nissan, Subaru and Isuzu


I believe the OEM ones actually are a long life Akebono pad like is typically put on economy cars, though they are marketed as AC Delco. They don't do well with heat. 

I went for a more grippy compound, a bit more bite, and MUCH more resistant to fade or overheating from braking in heavy traffic.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't say I have noticed any fade or Braking deficiencies although I don't drive in heavy traffic. I have the Disc/Drum Brakes and am not too fond of that combination. How much does this save GM again, I'd give up OnStar or my USB port for 4 wheel disc brakes!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Eddy , if you pay for a few round tickets , NickD and meself will fly out there and rip off those drum brakes for ya and instruct you in the finer arts of installing yer own rear disc brakes .

Just saying ...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I can't say I have noticed any fade or Braking deficiencies although I don't drive in heavy traffic. I have the Disc/Drum Brakes and am not too fond of that combination. How much does this save GM again, I'd give up OnStar or my USB port for 4 wheel disc brakes!


Adjust the rear drums if they still haven't got around to doing it properly from the factory in 2014, and itll stop fantastically without nosediving. 

My drums gotten quite noisy in the mornings though, so that's annoying.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> Sup Eddy , if you pay for a few round tickets , NickD and meself will fly out there and rip off those drum brakes for ya and instruct you in the finer arts of installing yer own rear disc brakes .
> 
> Just saying ...


Brian I wouldn't feel quite right knowing you modified my brakes and I can't afford new parts and accommodations. Get on Route 66 which winds 2000 miles from Chicago to L.A. Get off at the bad part!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah I 'll be there next week .. 

You could always just adjust yer own rear drums though !


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dont mind the ceramic pads in the Cruze at all. However I do not like them in my Suburban. I use semi-metallic pads and high carbon steel rotors in the Suburban because its stops better. The extra brake dust is never an issue.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> Yeah I 'll be there next week ..
> 
> You could always just adjust yer own rear drums though !


Why are you coming? No I have little issue with the adjustment or the operation of the brake system. I don't like Drum brakes, I don't know who would. I'm surprised the CRUZE doesn't also sport Crank Windows?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why are you coming? No I have little issue with the adjustment or the operation of the brake system. I don't like Drum brakes, I don't know who would. I'm surprised the CRUZE doesn't also sport Crank Windows?


Shoulda bought a 2LT or LTZ. Gotta pay to play I guess.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Patman said:


> Have you adjusted your rear drums? Sounds like the front is doing all the stopping.


Clean and adjust every 10k miles. Takes me 20 minutes. I see speeds of 80 to 100 mph all the time. Two stops from 100 to 50 within a couple of miles and the pad material transfers to the rotor and a lot of brake fade. Same problem I had on my other cruze. I get so much pad material transfer to the rotor that the rotor gets sticky to the touch. If GM used a better pad all would be good since the rotors on this car are a decent size as are the drums. They can keep putting rotors on my car.​


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Adjust the rear drums if they still haven't got around to doing it properly from the factory in 2014


As of a July '13 build date, my '14 took a _significant _amount of adjustment to make contact.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Having 4 wheel disc brakes is one of the main reasons I didn't consider buying anything less then a 2LT. I absolutely hate drum brakes, not because they don't stop, but because they tend to never stay adjusted, and they are a PITA to work on. I find it a little hard to believe that drum brakes are that much cheaper and it makes me wonder, why they even put drum brakes on modern cars. Then the main reason I went with a LTZ over a 2LT, is for fog lights. It's very hard finding a high quality 2LT RS in a used market at a good price... only slightly harder then finding a good used LTZ at a good price. But I digress... 



jblackburn said:


> Shoulda bought a 2LT or LTZ. Gotta pay to play I guess.


----------

